# Visiting dating sites



## Aero

My husband had an affair 5 years ago,but since the affair he is visiting dating sites like china love, russian brides and the list go on. And there was porn as well. He registerd at the sites and chat with the girls telling them how pretty they are. I just think it is not right. Am i wrong, 2 feel this way. Not ones can he show finger to me i.I am always the wife that goes on as if nothing happend but i can not do it anymore.


----------



## 827Aug

No, this isn't right. I'm not sure what your full story is, but you shouldn't have to live like this. Since he had an affair before, his current behavior certainly isn't helping you to regain trust in him, is it?


----------

